# Robocop: Sequel zum Original aus den 80ern geplant



## Darkmoon76 (23. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Robocop: Sequel zum Original aus den 80ern geplant* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Robocop: Sequel zum Original aus den 80ern geplant*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2018)

Langsam nervt es wenn ständig zwischen Remakes und Sequels hin und her gesprungen, alte Folgefilme eines Franchise ignoriert oder irgendein anderer Käse fabriziert wird welchen man nur noch schlecht einordnen kann. Hat man aus dem ganzen Terminator-Theater immer noch nicht gelernt... [emoji58] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2018)

Terminator ist da ein klassisches Beispiel für Chaos. Bei T6 wird wohl alles nach T2 ignoriert, was ich wiederum idiotisch finde.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2018)

Terminator ist da ein klassisches Beispiel für Chaos. Bei T6 wird wohl alles nach T2 ignoriert, was ich wiederum idiotisch finde. Und demzufolge wohl auch die Sarah Connor Chronicles


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Januar 2018)

Das Robocop-Remake war einer der wenigen Filme der letzten Jahre, der deutlich mehr Substanz hatte als ich erwartet hätte...


----------



## Enisra (23. Januar 2018)

ich weiß bei sowas nicht was Schlimmer ist!

Das man eine Eine Alte Marke verwurschtelt anstatt ein neues Script zu nehmen was bei denen zu haufen rum liegt bzw. man irgendeine Kurzgeschichte verfilmt

ODER(!) 

Dass die ganze Sache funktioniert weil die Leute so Dumm und sich den Mist ansehen!


----------



## hawkytonk (23. Januar 2018)

Bei so einer Schwachsinnsidee fehlen einem sogar die Worte.


----------



## Tremo (24. Januar 2018)

Bitte nicht !! Sonst kommt so nen Murks wie beim Total Recall Remake dabei raus...


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Terminator ist da ein klassisches Beispiel für Chaos. Bei T6 wird wohl alles nach T2 ignoriert, was ich wiederum idiotisch finde.


Wobei das doch gerade bei einem Zeitreise Konzept wie bei Terminator super einfach wäre, alles wieder auf null zu setzen, indem man einfach vor den ersten Zeitsprung zurückgeht.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2018)

Tremo schrieb:


> Bitte nicht !! Sonst kommt so nen Murks wie beim Total Recall Remake dabei raus...



Also ich mochte den Film sehr gerne, ich liebe das Original aber das Remake fand ich auch sehr gut und die düstere Blade Runner Atmosphäre fing das Remake viel besser ein als das knallbunte Original.



Bei Robocop habe ich aber so meine Bedenken. Der kürzliche Reboot mit seiner Altersfreigabe ab 12 soll ja ganz gut gewesen sein, habe ihn nicht gesehen, aber das Original zeichnete sich damals vor allem dadurch aus, dass es der wohl brutalste Filme aller Zeiten war. Ich glaube bis heute gibt es den nicht ungeschnitten in Deutschland. Und da habe ich so meine Zweifel, dass die das heute vernünftig hinkriegen ohne das es lächerlich wird.


----------



## Enisra (24. Januar 2018)

Tremo schrieb:


> Bitte nicht !! Sonst kommt so nen Murks wie beim Total Recall Remake dabei raus...



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RoboCop_(2014)


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2018)

Tremo schrieb:


> Bitte nicht !! Sonst kommt so nen Murks wie beim Total Recall Remake dabei raus...



Fand das "Remake" eigentlich ebenfalls gelungen.
Und dann darf man sich auch fragen, ob die Remakes evtl nicht näher an der Vorlage sind, als die ersten Verfilmungen.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> > [Total Recall Remake]
> 
> 
> Also ich mochte den Film sehr gerne, ich liebe das Original aber das Remake fand ich auch sehr gut und die düstere Blade Runner Atmosphäre fing das Remake viel besser ein als das knallbunte Original.


Der Film war ganz ok, aber das Original hatte besser mit der Frage gespielt, was denn nun die Realität sei.

Zudem würde dieser Transport"wagen" durch die Mitte der Erde in dem gezeigten Bereich so schnell sein, daß man garantiert nicht mehr außen daran rumklettern kann. Das sah nach ~200 km/h aus, aber dort müßten es eher iirc Zehntausende km/h sein.


----------



## Tek1978 (24. Januar 2018)

Ich rate jetzt einfach mal so
Robocopin

Das Konstrukt:
Murphy hat bevor er Robocop wurde irgendwo eine Tochter gezeugt. 
Diese hat dann einen schweren Unfall und weil ja der gute alte Robocop so gute Dienste geleistet hat bekommt seine Tochter ebenfalls die Chance 

Und schon haben wir unsere Robocopin


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2018)

Verbucht unter: Und täglich grüsst das Reboot...


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2018)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Ich rate jetzt einfach mal so
> Robocopin


Ist das was von Ratiopharm?


----------

